# Looking for somewhere to buy a dwarf caiman or any type of crocodilian species &#x1f6



## Lukey02

*Looking for somewhere to buy a dwarf caiman or any type of crocodilian species &#x1f6*

Hi am looking for a place online or a place in the Republic of Ireland to buy a dwarf caiman or any type of crocodilians , have reasearched immensely about this creature and have a huge garden and be able to build a heated pond for it so care is not a problem and also know the danger of keeping one of these creatures, have experience with reptiles own crested geckos monitors and snakes . Thanks 🙂


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Aren't these DWA?


----------



## Rolls

Have you got a DWA Licence though?


----------



## Lukey02

No don’t think a dwa license is needed here in the Republic of Ireland


----------



## Rolls

Really?..... I mean yeah I guess I could move to Ireland🤔


----------



## Lukey02

Ye there’s laws against owning any reptiles in Ireland just like owning dogs and cats


----------



## Lukey02

Meant there’s no laws hahaha


----------



## GT2540

The main danger is the electricity bill.

Just order one on line and get it shipped it really is as easy as that. The only issue may be CITIES


----------



## ViperLover

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Aren't these DWA?





Rolls said:


> Have you got a DWA Licence though?


As said, the DWAA Act only applies to the UK.


----------



## Demonique

Rolls said:


> Have you got a DWA Licence though?


Ireland doesn't have DWAs, only animal you need a licence to keep is a dog


----------



## DaOG

Razor scales I think his name is or something like that is in Ireland and can get them


----------



## Zincubus

The guy has long gone ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaOG

Zincubus said:


> The guy has long gone ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Shows how long ago it was when I spoke to him then, his friend has a yt channel called RJKHOTS


----------



## ian14

Caiman often appear for sale.
You could try contacting World of Crocodiles in Oxfordshire. They do breed many species including spectacled and dwarf caiman, and dwarf African crocs.
Even if they cannot help they will almost certainly know someone who can. 
If you source one in the UK before March then you will have no issues with CITES. Afterwards you will need export and import permits. 
There will be plenty of people in the EU breeding them. 
La Ferme Tropicale in Paris could also be worth a try, again if they don't have them they are likely to know someone who does. 
You would just need to arrange transport.


----------



## ian14

ian14 said:


> Caiman often appear for sale.
> You could try contacting World of Crocodiles in Oxfordshire. They do breed many species including spectacled and dwarf caiman, and dwarf African crocs.
> Even if they cannot help they will almost certainly know someone who can.
> If you source one in the UK before March then you will have no issues with CITES. Afterwards you will need export and import permits.
> There will be plenty of people in the EU breeding them.
> La Ferme Tropicale in Paris could also be worth a try, again if they don't have them they are likely to know someone who does.
> You would just need to arrange transport.


Or Crocodiles of the World.

https://www.crocodilesoftheworld.co.uk


----------

